# 225/35/19 for 19 x 8 rim?



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

I notice that most 19 x 8 rims packages are sold with 235/35/19 size tires. I was wondering if I can use a 225 width in size or if anybody is using this size. I guess the main reason why I would do this is to save money on the tires. The tires are $25 cheaper per tire for 225 width. I checked the falken website and it says that the 225/35/19 tires are good for an 8" rim width and the approved width is from 7.5" to 9". If this is true then why don't you see many people with this tire size if the tires are cheaper? I'm thinking that people want a 235 width tire for the protection of the rim.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: 225/35/19 for 19 x 8 rim? (1.8TFromTheU!)*

225's are proper. A considerable number of wheel companies make 19's in an 8.5" width, thus the 235's are much better for rim protection. Yes, 225's are spec'd for them too, but as in my own case with 18x8.5's (unless S03's which are probably fattest per size), they give no protection to the rim at all. I had to go to a 235 in a Falken 235 just to get same cross section and treadwidth as the previous set of 225 S03's which were very expensive. The OD was a mere .3" more. I would really have liked 245's but the OD would have jumped considerably.


_Modified by Sheep at 11:10 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 225/35/19 for 19 x 8 rim? (1.8TFromTheU!)*

People usually want the 235's for the contact patch. If you have a wider tire, then you have better traction. The 225's is an ok size to go with too. It is very close to the overall diameter so you can get away with that size and it does fit the wheel. If it saves you money, I would go for it.








Leo
[email protected]
800-489-5353 x211
https://www.edgeracing.com/falkentire


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 225/35/19 for 19 x 8 rim? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_. If you have a wider tire, then you have better traction. 

In dry weather - thats true - Particularly when it comes to cornering and steering - compound inflences straight line traction quite a bit also.
Alex


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 225/35/19 for 19 x 8 rim? (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex, I have a pair of 19x8 oz superleggera's and I plan on getting the General Exlaim UHP 225/35/19. What's your opinion of these tires. They are priced cheap at tirerack and they have good reviews...seems too good to be true compared to the prices of other tires that size that I've seen.


----------



## barretire (Dec 23, 2005)

225-35-19 No problem.


----------

